# Via MII 10000 .config file for kernel 2.6.7

## cpdsaorg

anyone out there using a via MII 10000?  if so please post your .config file for  the 2.6.7 kernel for the rest of us. 

Yes i know about http://www.epiawiki.org/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaTheEpiaKernel for the 2.4 kernel but it is missing a few things for the 2.6.7 kernel

.thanks.Last edited by cpdsaorg on Mon Aug 02, 2004 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rinnan

I have an M10000 (M - one, so to speak) and am running kernel 2.6.8-rc2-love3 with a few modifications (specifically, the via-drm and via-v4l patches applied to it).  Would my .config be useful to you?

EDIT

In fact would my whole damn kernel be useful to you?  It's got nick piggins scheduler patches (which work GREAT on this box -- everything's very smooth, although it seems that the last version was better than this version, along with a bunch of other stuff -- I'm thinking about making a specific kernel patch set based on 2.6.8-rc2 for the Nehemiahs, with nick's stuff, via-drm and via-v4l, reiser4, and I gotta work out if I can get vesa-tng to work, or if vesa-rrg (was it?) works better...

rinnan

----------

## cpdsaorg

rinnan

Yes I think your .config would point me in the right direction. I need to know if I am missing something i need or adding something that i dont need.

Question: why are you using the love sources??

I am useing the .ebuild from http://www.epiawiki.org/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaTheEpiaKernel which patches the vanila kernal with some via specific stuff.

Edit:

are you using xfree or xorg??

for the kernel I could help with testing and (hopefully) creating an e-build  :Smile: 

----------

## rinnan

 *cpdsaorg wrote:*   

> rinnan
> 
> Yes I think your .config would point me in the right direction. I need to know if I am missing something i need or adding something that i dont need.
> 
> 

 

Okay I'll post it at the end of this message.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question: why are you using the love sources??
> 
> 

 

Well, I'm using a specific love-sources, 2.6.7-rc3-love2.  It has everything I want in it, specifically, Nick Piggin's scheduler and memory patches, and all the via stuff.  It has other stuff I don't care about, and lacks other stuff I want (working lm_sources and so on), that's why I want a new kernel for the Hush.  

The Nick-Piggin patches were the key -- they make execution of stuff (like video-games or X demos or whatever) perfectly smooth during CPU load such as a compile.  Since compiling stuff on this box takes so long, it's always compiling stuff.  Having smooth operation during load is therefore very important.  It's very BeOS like.  But it's hit and miss -- only this specific version seems to give that feel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I am useing the .ebuild from http://www.epiawiki.org/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaTheEpiaKernel which patches the vanila kernal with some via specific stuff.
> 
> 

 

Yeah I used to use that, and will probably use it as a base and all stuff like Nick's stuff.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> are you using xfree or xorg??
> ...

 

xorg -- lesse...  6.7.0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> for the kernel I could help with testing and (hopefully) creating an e-build :-)

 

Cool!  It's just that I want to get everything working under 2.6 -- video, audio, usb, firewire, longhaul, temperature sensors and so on, with the latest versions, specifically for the MI which is what I have.  But the MII isn't so differnet, and it wouldn't be too hard to include a few features to cover the Ezra or whatever the older ones are called.

rinnan

(sorry it's uuencoded and bzipped -- it's just too long otherwise -- use uudecode and bunzip to bring it back)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> begin 644 config.bz2
> 
> M0EIH.3%!629367O:=5$`"#??@$`06.?_\C____"____P8"`<``"Y]GB0.OL<
> ...

 

----------

## rinnan

Progess, moving away from the unstable love-sources.  I found out how to get the 1.3.0 (latest version) of VIA DRM into teh latest kernel (2.6.8-mm) and need only to figure out how to make a patch and os on.  Still haven't gotten the hardware sensors to work properly under 2.6... the modules load but "sensors" won't read them.  Closer and closer though.

rinnan

----------

## cpdsaorg

so sorry that I have been unable to help for a while. Life and a noisy powersupply have been keeping me away from my machine. Powersupply has been replaced and life has been put in check.

currently looking at your config file and working on getting xorg working with gnome.

----------

## rinnan

Yeah no problem -- actually I've switched to the -ck sources.  It's quite smooth now and it's easy to add cvs drm.

Still can't get lm-sensors to work at all --  Have you heard about this working at all under 2.6 with the Nehemiah's?  

I guess the list of things I want working is:

X11 DRM (need to add cvs buidls on a DRM enabled kernel)

Audio chipset (no problem, runs on every kernel easily)

Hardware accellerated Random Number Generator (doesn't work here)

Hardware accellerated MPEG decoder (never got that to compile into xine correctly)

lm-sensors (can't get it to work)

USB and Firewire (work perfectly on every 2.6 kernel, haven't tested USB 2.0 however since I have no USB 2.0 devices)

Hardware OpenGL (works fine with via drivers, I think also open source drivers as well -- some screensavers display strangely but almost perfect performance, but slow as expected)

rinnan

----------

## cpdsaorg

nobody has gotten lm sensors to work with this chipset. It's just not supported yet.

USB 1.x is working fine for me. (USB keyboard and mouse)

I can borrow a USB 2.0 DVD burner to test 2.0 under the 2.6 kernel.

I can also borrow a Firewire DVD burner to test that as well.

X seems to wrok fine but I have a lot of error messages when I end my X session. 

I need to look into what they mean and correct some of them.

Mostly it complains about not finding font paths which is bad for me since I want to use Gimp for logo's and stuff.

BTW I am using the opensource xorg-unichrome stuff from:

http://www.epiawiki.org/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaXfree

----------

## cpdsaorg

major update since last post:

latest epia-dev-sources.ebuild

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243896

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230385

latest xorg-unichrome.ebuild

here

dvd playback is a little/lot shakey.

working on getting the pcmica and cardreader to work on the Mii

----------

